
Apple lawyer responsible for fighting insider trading busted for insider trading - mathattack
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/24/apple-lawyer-indicted-for-insider-trading.html
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Quis custodiet ipsos custodes? In this case the SEC. Failing that I suspect
that the I.R.S is lining up for a bite too. The fact that they are also
pursuing a civil case alongside this suggests that they have a strong enough
evidentiery case to be interested in recovering the money even if the guy sees
no jail time. (Standard disclaimer - innocent unless and until proven guilty
etc)

~~~
perl4ever
The civil case was quite a while ago; the news is the criminal case.

Also note Apple's address is One Infinite Loop...

